# Symbole application météo



## jbriss02 (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, 
Quelqu'un a t'il déjà vu le symbole "thermomètre +flocon" sur l'application météo ? J'ai ce symbole qui apparaît. Je ne l'avais jamais vu avant. 
Ce n'est pas le symbole "flocon"
https://dribbble.com/shots/1715465-iOS-Weather-Icons

Je recherche un endroit où trouver la signification des symboles.
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Janvier 2015)

Voici une image récapitulative des icônes de l'application météo ici.
Ton icône signifie donc des gelées à mon avis ("Ice" en anglais).


----------

